# stripped my planted shrimp tank



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Talk about plants overgrowing....geez. I cut away at least 20+ dwarf vals, cabomba and moss out of my shrimp tank.

Ive planted them in another tank I set up just for the extras. Guess Ill be having a sale on plants soon 

Now at least I can finally see my shrimps, and found a blyxa plant growing in amongst the vals, it was getting overshadowed by them, so now it will have a better chance to grow.


----------

